# Safestrap Safemode



## brad0383 (Dec 18, 2011)

I am trying to enable safemode on my RAZR using safestrap. It says it's enabled but when I reboot it goes to a blank screen after the safestrap screen. Any ideas?


----------



## Brad92 (Nov 22, 2011)

Sounds like you toggled safe mode, but you didn't flash a rom. There is nothing to boot into unless you flash a rom


----------



## brad0383 (Dec 18, 2011)

That's what I was thinking. But since all the ROM installs tell you to format /system, I assumed it copied the current ROM to the safe mode partition.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## leifmyhrvold (Sep 3, 2011)

Can I have both clockwork and safestrap on my phone at the same time?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## dragonreborn56 (Jul 31, 2011)

no, you will brick your device, also be sure to do a forum search to ensure you delete all traces of boostrap&#8230;

Good luck!

Sent fm my Razr Maxx using Xparent Tapatalk Blue


----------



## nathanalanlister (Feb 22, 2012)

Droid RAZR M Rooted Yet?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------

